# Hacker-pschorr weisse score



## boykjo (Aug 25, 2011)

Took me six months to get this......used to drink it in the early eighties........my favorite beer imported from Munich Germany.......

I even have a hacker-pschorr glass from back then..... Had two of them but one broke in the dishwasher. I was at a loss...














Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## roller (Aug 25, 2011)

Nothing like things from the past...


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2011)

German, family friends used to bring it to our house back in the 70's. They would stir in Raspberry Syrup for us kids to drink. Thanks for the Blast from the Past...JJ


----------



## telman2 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you ever find yourself in Chicago you have to check out Resi's Bierstube at 2034 W. Irving Park Road. They have 15 German brews on tap one of them being Hacker-pschorr weiss and another 150 foreign beers in the bottle. Weiss beer lovers have a selection of three taps and 30 bottles all their own.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 21, 2012)

cool.......... wish we had a place like that here...I still have some left.... i break them out on occasion.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## bdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Hacker-Pschorr is a nice weissbier.  It's one of my favorites.  Also, Franziskaner, Schneider-Weiss, and Paulaner all make fantastic hefeweizens.


----------



## bdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Hacker-Pschorr is a nice weissbier.  It's one of my favorites.  Also, Franziskaner, Schneider-Weiss, and Paulaner all make fantastic hefeweizens.


----------

